# Epipedobates hahneli or Allobates femoralis?



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

So about a week ago I returned from a trip to the Madre de Dios region of peru, while there my prof. and 5 other students surveyed reptiles and amphibians and when it came to this frog we had some issues i believe it is Epipedobates hahneli and he believes it to be Allobates femoralis, what do you think it is?

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=random&cat=12748&pos=-13009

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=1114&pos=4

Let me know what you think?

[/img]


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Hahnelli, A. femoralis has a marbled white belly.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Check out the species profiles from Dendrobates.org....

E. hahneli

A. femoralis

Especially read the "notes" under E. hahneli, it not only shows comparison shots but describes their identifying characteristics... namely the before mentioned belly coloration.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

E. hahneli without a doubt!


----------

